# Easy way to update to .901 rooted



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been trying to find a way to get to the .901 update and rooted today and tried P3droids method, but it did not work for me. All I got was boot loops. Thought I'd share how I did this for anyone else that has problems with this as well.

I found an easy way to do this by doing the following.:

1. I used dhacker29 4ever root method to return back to complete stock and at .886 from this link:

http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/

2. Choose option option 1 from his program to return back to stock and 4ever root.
Be patient this will take a little while.
When its booted up just skip the set up and connect to your Wifi for faster download.

3. Once that is done choose option 5 from that program to install cheesecakeV2.
Use that app to get the OTA update for .893
Let it download and install the OTA update. Don't worry you will keep root.

4. Next download this file from the link and put it on the root of your sdcard.
It will tell you that its .893 but it's not. It is for people coming from .893. Motorola does it this way for some reason.
DO NOT FLASH THIS IN FASTBOOT OR SAFEBOOT RECOVERY!!
BOOT INTO FASTBOOT AND SELECT RECOVERY FROM FASTBOOT AND SELECT THIS TO FLASH
I REPEAT.. USE THE STOCK RECOVERY TO FLASH THIS .901 UPDATE 
Then reboot

http://www.mediafire...2zcybvceuv5zo6r

5. Once the phone is rebooted you will have a .901 rooted. Then you can install bootstrap and install a rom if you want or just stay stock rooted.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## srmason6 (Oct 13, 2011)

Steel,
I tried this method, and with a system wipe before released root, it worked to perfection, thanks for your work!!


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

srmason6 said:


> Steel,
> I tried this method, and with a system wipe before released root, it worked to perfection, thanks for your work!!


Awesome, glad I could help.


----------



## beast18 (Nov 5, 2011)

this worked great thanks!!!!!!!!!! 901 rocks


----------



## nickski (Nov 7, 2011)

I need help please, I did exactly as the instructions said, and I have done this before getting to the leak of .893. but every time i check for and update, it downloads installs then boots up and says update fail. any ideas? I even tried installing the update from setting>about>check for updates. still fails. did i miss something after returning to stock, 4ever rooting?


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

nickski said:


> I need help please, I did exactly as the instructions said, and I have done this before getting to the leak of .893. but every time i check for and update, it downloads installs then boots up and says update fail. any ideas? I even tried installing the update from setting>about>check for updates. still fails. did i miss something after returning to stock, 4ever rooting?


Did you use the cheesecake apk to get the .893? If so, maybe you just got a corrupted download. 
Did you use dhacker29 method to get completely back to stock and root?


----------



## nickski (Nov 7, 2011)

TruSteelfan said:


> Did you use the cheesecake apk to get the .893? If so, maybe you just got a corrupted download.
> Did you use dhacker29 method to get completely back to stock and root?


yes, first used dhacker29 method to get to get back to stock and root with R3l3as3droot. then installed cheescake check for update, got it, downloaded, installed, and I keep getting "update status, the software update failed." i even tried going to setting>about>check for update, downloaded installed and failed. like 10 times. I updated to the leak of 893 a long time ago, but when I FXZ back to 886 it shouldnt matter right?


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

nickski said:


> yes, first used dhacker29 method to get to get back to stock and root with R3l3as3droot. then installed cheescake check for update, got it, downloaded, installed, and I keep getting "update status, the software update failed." i even tried going to setting>about>check for update, downloaded installed and failed. like 10 times. I updated to the leak of 893 a long time ago, but when I FXZ back to 886 it shouldnt matter right?


Yes that shouldn't matter. Try deleting any off the OTA updates off your sdcard. Check both internal and external sdcard. Sounds like you have a bad download. Once they are deleted try again. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## nickski (Nov 7, 2011)

TruSteelfan said:


> Yes that shouldn't matter. Try deleting any off the OTA updates off your sdcard. Check both internal and external sdcard. Sounds like you have a bad download. Once they are deleted try again. Hopefully that will help.


What folder do the ota dl go to? And what are the file names? Thanks for all the help


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

When I try and apply that .901 in stock recovery, it's failing on the check of myverizon.apk

I am on rooted .893 using the 4ever root method..


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

sniffs said:


> When I try and apply that .901 in stock recovery, it's failing on the check of myverizon.apk
> 
> I am on rooted .893 using the 4ever root method..


Did you install a Rom, or remove or freeze any of Verizon's bloatware? You have to be stock to apply the update. You can be rooted but have to be stock.


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

nickski said:


> What folder do the ota dl go to? And what are the file names? Thanks for all the help


If you boot in the stock recovery you should see the file listed there and get their names. I can't look to see right now I'm at work.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

TruSteelfan said:


> Did you install a Rom, or remove or freeze any of Verizon's bloatware? You have to be stock to apply the update. You can be rooted but have to be stock.


100% stock, no mods, no frozen/removed apps at all, just rooted.

My process was a little different tho, I rooted .886, updated to .893 OTA, rooted that and tried to apply this in stock recovery..

Odd.. I can uninstall MyVerizon Mobile.. I thought you could only install the updates? I did the official OTA update to .893 and it seems I can install this.. I wonder if I should?


----------



## Bill Julian (Nov 17, 2011)

TruSteelfan, you are awesome worked like a charm.


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

sniffs said:


> 100% stock, no mods, no frozen/removed apps at all, just rooted.
> 
> My process was a little different tho, I rooted .886, updated to .893 OTA, rooted that and tried to apply this in stock recovery..
> 
> Odd.. I can uninstall MyVerizon Mobile.. I thought you could only install the updates? I did the official OTA update to .893 and it seems I can install this.. I wonder if I should?


You shouldn't have to root the second time. Just the one time with forever root and it will keep through the whole process. 
Also I don't know if this caused you problems but don't install or sign into anything just skip setups until the whole process is done.


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Bill Julian said:


> TruSteelfan, you are awesome worked like a charm.


Glad it went smoothly for you.


----------



## rjedi (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry, noob question. How do you boot into Fastboot to flash in stock recovery?

Edit: NVM Got it. Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

straight up the best method i have seen. the other ways almost appear to be doing surgery on your phone O_O


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

nickski said:


> yes, first used dhacker29 method to get to get back to stock and root with R3l3as3droot. then installed cheescake check for update, got it, downloaded, installed, and I keep getting "update status, the software update failed." i even tried going to setting>about>check for update, downloaded installed and failed. like 10 times. I updated to the leak of 893 a long time ago, but when I FXZ back to 886 it shouldnt matter right?


I had the same problem last night tried many different things and couldn't get it to work always got an update failed. I ended up flashing to stock 886 with rsd then following the instructions from there and I'm now on .901 on eclipse 2.1 and its working spectacular.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Prozac4me (Dec 10, 2011)

If you have a .893 4evroot backup in CRW, can you flash your back-up, and then install the .901 update?? Has anyone tried this & kept root?

I'm still on the 8.894 with Kin3tx right now, and was waiting for the overall consensus of .901 before I planned to update, and it seems like (from the majority of forums) it's a great improvement over the other builds.. Thanks guys!


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

To boot in to stock recovery you need to hold down both volume up & volume down while pushing the power button. Press volume down to move to the "recovery" option & push volume up to select it from the menu. Push both buttons again to get a menu once in stock recovery. Volume buttons to move & power button to select in recovery.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

TruSteelfan said:


> You shouldn't have to root the second time. Just the one time with forever root and it will keep through the whole process.
> Also I don't know if this caused you problems but don't install or sign into anything just skip setups until the whole process is done.


I didn't wipe my .893 install. I went from a full .886 install to a .893 install, already setup and no wipe and am trying to install this. Do I need to wipe my phone to install .901?!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

If you have forever rooted, you should not have to wipe to install 901.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

I am forever rooted.. odd thing is when I open Titanium, it's telling me the su binary doesn't have the correct permissions and it's asking me to adjust the permissions and reboot.. when it reboots and I open Titanium, it comes back up with the same thing.

SU is working because I can bootstrap recovery, I can use titanium, etc..

here's basically exactly what happened. I had root on stock .886, I updated to the official OTA .893 and I would assume lost root.. I used the forever root method on .893 and got root back. If I boot to stock recovery and apply .901, I get the error on myverizon.apk


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

sniffs said:


> I am forever rooted.. odd thing is when I open Titanium, it's telling me the su binary doesn't have the correct permissions and it's asking me to adjust the permissions and reboot.. when it reboots and I open Titanium, it comes back up with the same thing.
> 
> SU is working because I can bootstrap recovery, I can use titanium, etc..
> 
> here's basically exactly what happened. I had root on stock .886, I updated to the official OTA .893 and I would assume lost root.. I used the forever root method on .893 and got root back. If I boot to stock recovery and apply .901, I get the error on myverizon.apk


You only have to forever root one time in the very beginning. It holds through the whole process. Don't sign into Google or install anything other than cheesecake apk. Just skip the set up process until your on .901. Once you're on .901 sign into your accounts.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

I only 4ever rooted after I had .893

I came from a modded .886 that was rooted using 1click months ago.. I modified the notification bar, but other than that it was completely stock. I copied the framework-res.apk and systemui.apk from the dump and that got me back to the OTA path.. I updated to official .893 and that lost my root. I then used 4ever to root once and I've only ever run it once. I am not on any sort of .893 rom, or anything.. I'm trying to apply the .901 update to a stock .893 root. I'm not coming from a fresh wipe..

I'm coming from a stock .886 that is original out of the box, rooted, modded, fixed back to OTA path, updated to official .893, rooted and then trying to apply this.. I'm not running any ROM's or any other custom mods or anything other than just a rooted .893

Is this my problem? is that .901 recovery the one that was pushed out OTA to some users an "official" (unofficial) build or is it a .901 build that requires a .893 build ROM?


----------



## ruck0loc0 (Dec 18, 2011)

Worked like a charm! Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

sniffs said:


> I only 4ever rooted after I had .893
> 
> I came from a modded .886 that was rooted using 1click months ago.. I modified the notification bar, but other than that it was completely stock. I copied the framework-res.apk and systemui.apk from the dump and that got me back to the OTA path.. I updated to official .893 and that lost my root. I then used 4ever to root once and I've only ever run it once. I am not on any sort of .893 rom, or anything.. I'm trying to apply the .901 update to a stock .893 root. I'm not coming from a fresh wipe..
> 
> ...


Sounds like something that you modified is causing it to fail. When you updated to .893 you should not have lost root. So its something from the before the .893 update. You will probably have to do a full restore back to stock .886. Start with the first step in my directions in the OP. Back up all your apps and anything else you want. Sounds like you need a clean start. The .901 build requires you to be on a .893. So do not modify or do anything until you are on .901.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Odd.. so I decided to look in my system/app folder and noticed MyVerizon.apk isn't even there?! wth? I'm going to try and copy the apk in and apply the update.. crossing fingers.

EDIT: SUCCESS.. Not sure how or why by MyVerizon.apk was deleted out of System/app.. I went back in to data/app, copied the com.hss.myverizon-1.apk (or whatever it was called) into system/app, renamed it to MyVerizon.apk and am patched to .901

woot!

EDIT2: Does it take forever for first boot after .901 update? Been sitting at the spinning red eye for a few minutes now..

EDIT3: Finally!! Updated to .901, root and back to the home screen! nice!


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

sniffs said:


> Odd.. so I decided to look in my system/app folder and noticed MyVerizon.apk isn't even there?! wth? I'm going to try and copy the apk in and apply the update.. crossing fingers.
> 
> EDIT: SUCCESS.. Not sure how or why by MyVerizon.apk was deleted out of System/app.. I went back in to data/app, copied the com.hss.myverizon-1.apk (or whatever it was called) into system/app, renamed it to MyVerizon.apk and am patched to .901
> 
> ...


You definitely need the MyVerizon apk. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Hypethetically if I wanted to go back down to .893, could I boot strap recover and restore a nandroid backup? or will that restore the OS but leave the LTE radio running the new fw?


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

sniffs said:


> Hypethetically if I wanted to go back down to .893, could I boot strap recover and restore a nandroid backup? or will that restore the OS but leave the LTE radio running the new fw?


That wouldnt change your radio or kernel so it wouldnt work. I think you would have to use RSD to flash the older image. I have one of .893 that works to return back to that if someone ever needed to.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

sniffs said:


> Hypethetically if I wanted to go back down to .893, could I boot strap recover and restore a nandroid backup? or will that restore the OS but leave the LTE radio running the new fw?


You could just moto-fastboot the system, preinstall, recovery and webtop images from the .893 fxz and be good. And when the official OTA update rolls out your good to go. You don't need to revert the radio since updates don't assert the radio.


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Timmy10shoes said:


> You could just moto-fastboot the system, preinstall, recovery and webtop images from the .893 fxz and be good. And when the official OTA update rolls out your good to go. You don't need to revert the radio since updates don't assert the radio.


Wouldn't that wipe my system?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

sniffs said:


> Wouldn't that wipe my system


Yes.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I did this and it worked great. The only thing I would add is that after you update 901 you have to install superuser.apk again. Not a big deal but it might be worth mentioning.


----------



## Ampere (Jan 17, 2012)

The link seems to be down for the first download. Any ways to fix this or get a mirror?


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

i'm rooted w/ that 4ever root applied and on the 893 radio. when i try to apply that 901 radio it fails and says "failed to verify whole-file signature".


----------



## un4givablelol (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is what I'm getting. I used the ReleasedRoot to return to stock .886 rooted, cheesecaked and flashed in stock recovery. I don't know what I've got here...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It says:
Installing update...
assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop". "ro.
build.fingerprint") == "verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:3
.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62/111012:user/release-keys" I I
 file_getprop("/system/build.prop". "ro.build.fingerp
rint") == "verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.1_84
_DBN-70/1112123:user/release-keys"
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
 (status 7)
Installation aborted


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

The method you used only reverts your system. And you can't go from .886 to. 901 without going to. 893 first.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

toshibitsu said:


> i'm rooted w/ that 4ever root applied and on the 893 radio. when i try to apply that 901 radio it fails and says "failed to verify whole-file signature".


? They don't have a zip for the .901 radio. What exactly are you trying to flash?


----------



## un4givablelol (Jan 14, 2012)

Timmy10shoes said:


> The method you used only reverts your system. And you can't go from .886 to. 901 without going to. 893 first.


THANKS A MILLION! I read this and realized what I done wrong. Forgot to update back to .893. AGAIN THANKS!!!!


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I am glad this guide has helped some people. With there was a guide when I tried doing it a few weeks back. Took me a couple hours to get my phone working right.


----------



## wallz (Jan 25, 2012)

DO NOT FLASH THIS IN FASTBOOT OR SAFEBOOT RECOVERY!!
BOOT INTO FASTBOOT AND SELECT RECOVERY FROM FASTBOOT AND SELECT THIS TO FLASH
I REPEAT.. USE THE STOCK RECOVERY TO FLASH THIS .901 UPDATE 
Then reboot
fast boot is the volume down and power, yes? i dont see a recovery. but you seay dont revcover in fast boot. confused. I dont use the recovery that i boot into with bionic bootstrap? I know i sound very noobish. but i have rooted many times. sometimes a key term just flies over my head..


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

wallz said:


> DO NOT FLASH THIS IN FASTBOOT OR SAFEBOOT RECOVERY!!
> BOOT INTO FASTBOOT AND SELECT RECOVERY FROM FASTBOOT AND SELECT THIS TO FLASH
> I REPEAT.. USE THE STOCK RECOVERY TO FLASH THIS .901 UPDATE
> Then reboot
> fast boot is the volume down and power, yes? i dont see a recovery. but you seay dont revcover in fast boot. confused. I dont use the recovery that i boot into with bionic bootstrap? I know i sound very noobish. but i have rooted many times. sometimes a key term just flies over my head..


Power down and press both volume buttons and power, use volume down to toggle to recovery, volume up to select recovery. Choose install update from sdcard (the zip needs to be on external), select the zip and install


----------



## Knives03 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dude, you rock! This was so much easier than I anticipated! I was generally scared by p3droid's method reverting to stock and updating to the .901 radio, and this was exactly what I was hoping for as far as ease of use.

I think the hardest part will be figuring which ROM to use!


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Knives03 said:


> Dude, you rock! This was so much easier than I anticipated! I was generally scared by p3droid's method reverting to stock and updating to the .901 radio, and this was exactly what I was hoping for as far as ease of use.
> 
> I think the hardest part will be figuring which ROM to use!


Glad it helped you. I tried P3Droid's method and it didnt work for me. Couldn't get my phone to boot after trying it. So I had to figure out how to recover it from that state. I decided to give a guide to help someone else that wanted to do it.


----------



## pitbullmommy45245 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much for this. I tried this on my bionic that was already rooted and i tried the one click method and it totatly bricked my phone. it was stuck on the ap fastboot flash failed menu and i couldn't get passed it but luckily verizon sent me a new phone (overnight lol) and with the fresh new never been rooted bionic i did this and i thought it would be alot harder than it was and i thought i would run into issues bc i'm not a master rooter but i'm not a complete noob either lol. i just wanted eclipse 2.1 lol. but thank you soooooooo much this is amazing and if you follow everything completely it works like a charm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Your welcome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

